# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Baxter robots, learning to think, see, and cook, Maryland Robotics Center, College Park, USA

## Airicist

Developer- Maryland Robotics Center

Baxter Robots are Learning to Think, See, and Cook

----------


## Airicist

UMD robot that learns to cook by watching YouTube video

Published on Jan 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

UMD robot learns to make a beverage by observing people

Published on Jan 27, 2016

----------

